# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Плакетка ВВС

## Gnom

Подскажите по этой плакетке. Кому вручали? Период если известен. Благодарен за любую информацию

----------


## Холостяк

> Подскажите по этой плакетке. Кому вручали? Период если известен. Благодарен за любую информацию


Только увидел! Знаю, видел подобные, как и есть крылышки ВВС...
Эти плакетки делали для Кубинки в середине 70-х годов как сувениры для иностранцев во время визитов наших пилотажников за рубеж и приезда иностранцев на Кубинку. Видно - кубинский ромб МиГ-21...

----------


## Gnom

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Холостяк

Я тут галерею на сайте искал, но не нашел... Только вот в поисковике высветило картинку по ссылке:Юбилейные и ветеранские знаки ВВС - Галерея-Online
Там вот похожая кубинская плакетка с таким же ромбом:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Отказывается галерея нормально работать с новой версией vBulletin.
Пытался подружить их, но пока не получилось. Будем пробовать дальше. Как только заработает без глюков - ссылка вернется на свое место.

----------

